# Taping long corners



## 4uremodel (Jan 14, 2015)

Just put a little more water in the mud


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

JAH said:


> Mini folding baker.


love these things. 

roll in your stuff, and roll it out.


----------

